
Ask HN: What software can I build you for free? - ryeguy_24
I&#x27;ve built multiple products over the past few years and none have ever solved a problem.  Mostly because I was building solutions and looking for problems.<p>I love building software but like it much more when I&#x27;m building something that someone needs and will use.<p>So, I&#x27;d like to build something that someone would use.  I&#x27;m not interested in being paid for building anything.  If I build it, you can use it free forever.  It may be nice to monetize it with other users at some point but not the short term goal.<p>So, what would you like me to build you?
======
tapiok
Build a "review anything" site that uses incentive model of the NEO economy:
anybody contributing a review earns Chrons that they can use on the site to
read other folks' reviews or they can use them anywhere in the NEO economy, or
exchange them for USD or Euros _. The entries (reviews) will be accessible
only to visitors willing to reward the review creators with Merits by paying
Chrons. Chrons can be earned anywhere in NEO, which includes writing own
review in this site you might buid, or buy them for USD /EUR. This way Chron
currency will gain/maintain its value against national currencies.

Of course you will also earn Chrons for every hour of your work developing the
site, but more importantly you will earn Merits as a percentage of your
choosing from every transaction made in the site.

More info: merit.world. API is available to hook this proposed site into Rovas
- the heart of the NEO economy. Use the contact there to get in touch.

_ this is coming before this year's end. First there will be auctions where
people will bid their Chrons to buy euros we have allocated for this purpose.
The exchange rate will be then used for regular currency exchanges.

p.s. of course the API allows builders to create any other solution that wants
to use the NEO reward mechanism. For example, turning (FOSS) soc. network like
diaspora* into "meritware" would be cool too.

------
aphextim
I'm sure something like this already exists, I just haven't put too much
effort into researching if a solution exists yet. If so I'm all for
suggestions!

Intro - General Contracting company with 25-40 projects running at any given
time across the continental United states. Each project has 1 On-Site
superintendent. Each project has an assigned Project Manager who typically
oversees 3-5 projects at a time. Many subcontractors are also re-used on
various projects once you find one that does good work.

Problem - When a project comes to an end, or a 2 week delay hits a particular
job, the On-Site superintendents get shuffled around from site to site. This
can be said for subcontractors as well. Communication is key when trying to
get all moving parts into place, and if a new project starts knowing what team
members you have available vs what members are being used would be valuable to
receive at a glance.

Idea/Solution - Have a simple map, with the ability to 'pin' a particular
person/subcontractor or group to the map. Have the ability to add job #,
contract # or other notes to the Pin. Have start/end dates be added to the
pins. Have this be available company wide as read-only for those who need it
simply to know who is where in case the main coordinator is busy. Have it be
editable by select people within the company or even have one admin account if
having an entire AD setup with permissions would be difficult.

Would prefer to be self-hosted, however have no problems using it online if it
had proper security measures.

~~~
ryeguy_24
Oddly enough, I have a similar in my current job. How can I get in touch with
you? Maybe I can spin up a prototype. Let me know.

------
billconan
A censorship free p2p reddit-like based on ipfs.

